# francis a possibility before the deadline?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

not too keen on the idea personally, but saw this on the knicks forum and thought id share.
it mainly mentions the knicks wanting to trade for francis... but does mention that the wolves have also been in some trade talks regarding him.

knicks thread


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

You Know What?
As Long As It Doesn't Conclude Ricky Davis-ill Take It.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If it involves Marcus Banks, I'd shoot myself.

I don't want to see him flourish in another uniform like Chauncey.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> If it involves Marcus Banks, I'd shoot myself.
> 
> I don't want to see him flourish in another uniform like Chauncey.


I SECONED THAT


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

the main event said:


> I SECONED THAT


Yea, but I should add, Billups was a free agent, he opted his last year with Minny and signed with the Pistons. He was contemplating to stay with the team, but learned ('fraid) that Brandon might be playing again so he went and sign with the Pistons.

Now, Banks will be a free agent at the end of season for god's sake. Trading him away is ridiculous and later become a free agent. Let him stay here and think over what is best for him. It will be a better temporary situation for him now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It wasn't really that he thought Brandon might play again. He wanted a guarantee that he would get a chance to be our starter, and we wouldn't give him that.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> It wasn't really that he thought Brandon might play again. He wanted a guarantee that he would get a chance to be our starter, and we wouldn't give him that.


Right.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i dont think we would be able to get francis, i mean they are reporting that the knicks are very close with the magic for a deal


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Chad Hartman talked a little today about the chance of us getting Marbury. Not much on specifics, just that we've offered a bunch of players (just like we have before, and likely will in the future).


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Chad Hartman talked a little today about the chance of us getting Marbury. Not much on specifics, just that we've offered a bunch of players (just like we have before, and likely will in the future).


Gee, I would love to know what Stephon is thinking.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

banks
francis
davis
KG
griff

might work, but we'd probably have to give up something big to get him (or steph)
and i third the fact we dont wanna lose or trade banks... potential for him is huge


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Francis to Knicks is more 'realistic' than to Minnesota.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

You don't _want_ Steve Francis. Believe that.

The guy wants only to be where Cuttino Mobley is, and Mobley isn't going to Minnesota or anywhere else. The _only_ place Francis is going to be happy and productive and not a pain in the butt is with the Clippers. If he were to come to the TWolves, he'd be as ratty and uncooperative and useless as he's been in Orlando.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> You don't _want_ Steve Francis. Believe that.
> 
> The guy wants only to be where Cuttino Mobley is, and Mobley isn't going to Minnesota or anywhere else. The _only_ place Francis is going to be happy and productive and not a pain in the butt is with the Clippers. If he were to come to the TWolves, he'd be as ratty and uncooperative and useless as he's been in Orlando.
> 
> Laurie


I _personally_ don't want Stevie Franchise. He's just miserable. I know his attitude is going to hurt us as a team and put us down. I don't understand why he is a such crybaby when Cuttino was taken away from him via trade to Sacramento. He must be missing those gay times in Houston.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I wouldn't be all that surprised if I saw Francis, Jaric to the Knicks, Marbs to Minny, and Crawford, Griffin, Hardaway to Orlando


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I truly do not see this working out. If somehow we did pull off a trade that kept Davis and Blount/Griffin... This team would be great. But we would really have to give up a lot of our future and bench for that to happen.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> I wouldn't be all that surprised if I saw Francis, Jaric to the Knicks, Marbs to Minny, and Crawford, Griffin, Hardaway to Orlando


could you do me a favor and break down the specifics of that trade??

I dont understand how you guys can wing up with marbury as you dont have any players who are paid alot other than Garnett..I assume a team under the cap would have to be involved...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Minnesota Timberwolves* 
*Incoming Players* 

Stephon Marbury-Salary: $16,453,125 Years Remaining: 3

*Outgoing Players:* Mark Madsen, Eddie Griffin, Trenton Hassell, Troy Hudson, Marko Jaric


*Portland Trail Blazers* 
*Incoming Players* 

Mark Madsen-Salary: $2,000,000 Years Remaining: 0

Eddie Griffin-Salary: $2,500,000 Years Remaining: 2

Trenton Hassell-Salary: $4,350,000 Years Remaining: 4

*Outgoing Players:* Darius Miles


*New York Knicks* 
*Incoming Players* 

Troy Hudson-Salary: $5,253,000 Years Remaining: 3

Marko Jaric-Salary: $5,280,528 Years Remaining: 5

Darius Miles-Salary: $7,250,000 Years Remaining: 4

*Outgoing Players:* Stephon Marbury

Very long shot here. Wolves would have to give up a lot just make this happen.

BTW: All salaries match here it work in the ESPN Trade machine.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

WOW what a senerio you described here...
we give up 2 of our bigs and one of our starters,that really became the third scoring option for the team.
getting a lineup of
Marbury
Maccants
Ricky
KG
Blount

Very very strong Offense.Not sure aboud the D without Hassel in there.
our bench looks MUCH less deeper though:
banks
Reed
Carter
Frahm-still hurt i think.
Bracy-probabley be brought back from D-league.

I'm sure such a trade won't Happen.
Leaving a bench with 3 PG 1 injured SG and one C is not likely at all.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We only have four big men right now, no way two of them are traded without getting a few others back.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If so, we'll be doomed with only two.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Here I revised the trade to compensate for Hassell's loss so the D won't suck that much.










But you guys are right we still need some big bodies.

But imagine:

Blount
KG
Ricky
Patterson
Marbury

I just realized Portland wouldn't part with Darius without shipping Ruben along with him cause they really hate him. But I'm sure he can be straightened in Minny but he's still a timebomb though.


----------

